# THE REEPER (mrwillysgassers)



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

This car ran very well at the fest. It almost ran off the end of the tables like my dragster (thought I was gonna be bringing it back in pieces for a second). It also liked the 30v. This car also recieved a couple awards in the modeling contest (a medal and an xtraction car which I have here for you Kev.).


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awesome car!!!

Are there any chassis pictures of this car? Kevin said in previous posts he would show the chassis after the fest.


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

sweet custom


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Outrageous!
I love it...

cheers


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW........*



mtyoder said:


> This car ran very well at the fest. It almost ran off the end of the tables like my dragster (thought I was gonna be bringing it back in pieces for a second). It also liked the 30v.


Well it should with all those motors you have pushing her! :devil: rr


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Frist I would like to thank MTYODER who eats sleeps and dreams slot cars .He is the man. Without his help the reaper would not be as cool by no means. I left the car with him to bring to the fest for me .He installed a set of bronze ring gears and updated the rims and tires .Thanks.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

here is the inside


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Kevin,

Thanks. I would really like to see what you did with the pick-up shoes. Can you show us a picture of the underside?

Thanks,
Mike U


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

The car is at mtyoders right now.Craig could you post a picture .It is a drag car only no curves for this one .All metal gears used though out the car .Poly magnets and custom wound arms from mtyoder.It runs like a neo magnet car .just flat flys.


----------



## jnkfleet (Nov 7, 2001)

Hey Kevin...

We missed you at Fest this year,hope all is cool in your life.
Congratulations on the awards and medals/prizes...This Reaper looks so much more intense in person,just an amazing piece period.

Yoder is a master craftsman with slots too...Guess you knew that, he's a great man to talk tech with as well.

My admirations too both of you.


Jeff Fleetwood


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here is a pic. of the botom. The pickups are just a couple pieces of shim stock soldered to the chassis plates with desoldering braid soldered to them.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Wow, Now that is really custom. Thanks for the picture of the bottom mtyoder.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good to see mrwillysgasser back online & posting! :thumbsup: rr


----------

